# Silmarillion as a television series?



## Glaurung (Jan 23, 2002)

I personally believe that it would be great to have the Silmarillion portrayed on television. If it was advertised as being from the creative pen of Tolkien and took advantage of the popularity of the LOTR movies it just might gain an audience. A series of movies would be even better, but I just don't think that would happen. I admit that a lot of creative liberty would have to be taken with the material in order to fill in the dialogue (which much of the Silmarillion lacks), however if good enough writers were brought in, it might work. The special effects would have to be fantastic however because it would be too easy to make them look cheesy. What do you think?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 23, 2002)

It would be great!!! Especially movies? But people that haven't read Sil would have no idea whats going on. The probably find it a bit boring too especially Ainulindale and Akallabeth. It would be hard to shoot 2. Let alone or the money it would cost. But otherwise it would be cool.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jan 23, 2002)

I think there is merit to this idea and I wouldn't be surprised if there talks going on at the moment. There are a lot of workable storylines in Sil and UT. The British would be better at making it though, like ch4 or the BBC.


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 23, 2002)

As I've stated elsewhere, I would be loathe to have someone thinking that they are as fine an author as Tolkien and writing all the dialog that would have to be created wholecloth because of the gross lack of it in the Narative style the Silmarillion was written in. Otherwise you have people walking around doing things while the narator does a voice over of the text in the long portions that have no speech, and that would cause a good many people to simply sleep through it, and more importantly the Comercials that would be expected to pay for it.

Bear in mind, a "bunch of good writers" presumed they could write The Lord of the Rings and we got "Lets go hunt orcs" and other invented dialog.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 23, 2002)

I agree with ReadWryt on this one. I don't think anyone should attempt to more or less re-write The Sil. I think that anyone attempting that would simply make a hack out of it, no matter how well they tried to do it. The Silmarillion is meant to be a narrative with little dialogue, if someone were to make it into a LoTR story it would be destroying Tolkien's vision of the book.


----------



## Harad (Jan 23, 2002)

Its just like the criticism of the movie, only worse since this project hasnt even been conceived. Any number of artists can do justice to another work of art. Not reproduce it, but do it justice. When switching to a different medium, film or tv from a book, changes are inevitable. One can be flexible with the changes or so iconoclastic that one despises something before it evn twinkles in someone's eye. How sad is that?


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 23, 2002)

would you like it if it was done in semaphore?


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 24, 2002)

Well then, I suppose that you could even sell it as a Rock Opera...that would go over really well, especially if you get big name artists to sing and dance in it. Britney Spears as Lorien...Sting as Melkor. I can see it now...

Or how about bringing it into the modern age and setting it in the Industrial Revolution...overtly change out Magic for Machines


----------



## Woo (Jan 25, 2002)

NO! NO! NO! NO!
This should never be done!
just look at what they did to tlotr?!
Great film but terrible adaptation!!!!!!!!
they took it and totally rapped it
Lets hunt some orc!
Would they then have melkor saying:
"Lets corrupt some Maiar spirits!"(Whist rubing his hands with an evil grin on his face).
The Sill. and other works is all that we who appreciate Tolkiens works have left which is not manupulated by the media.
It is still virgin and untampered with, it would be best for all for it to stay this way!!
For if it is tampered with, I WOO will leave the sea and make war on the usurper FOR I HAVE SPOKEN!! 
BEHOLD!! THE WOO


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 26, 2002)

The way I see it, if it can't be done as a decent radio drama without inventing 3/4s of the dialog then it has no reason to be made into Film or Television fodder...


----------



## starlight (Jan 30, 2002)

No!

The silmarillion is just too dam hard to be turned into a tv series. It's deep, complicated, and slow moving. Its just too hard for anyone but the die hard to get, much less demand and appreciate. There are a few stories that I would like to see done, but that's what an imagination is for. right?


----------



## Mayberry (Feb 4, 2002)

*NO WAY!!!*

There's a good chance that it would resemble one of those tacky TV fantasy series where all of the actors are dressed up in Renaissance Faire costume cast-offs. (OK, OK, please all of you Xena, Hercules, Robin Hood, Whatever-lovers out there don't get mad at me. Those shows can be very entertaining, but it's pretty obvious that they are done on a tight budget and the script writers are into some serious anachronistic dialog!)

The "Silmirillion" is just too grand an undertaking. And I don't know if I could take all of the groaning and gnashing of teeth that would come from the Tolkien purists even if it had a big budget and Christopher Tolkien wrote the teleplay!!! Just look how the purists hate and put down the FOTR movie.


----------



## 7doubles (Feb 9, 2002)

i used to think that until i started watching Buffy The Vanpire Slayer. i suport it!


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 16, 2002)

*NO WAY!*

If some greedy TV channel or production studio decides to do something like that I will personally storm in their office with a M-16 automatic and take care of business! 
Look at Xena, Hercules and all that rubbish!
It is a discrace to the real mythology and culture of my country. By the way, as a side-note, PLEASE do not assume that the Disney version is even close to accurate either! That could be described as a joke to say the least. 
I remember a really memorable episode of Xena were they put together the Nordic god Thor with the Greek gods! It was an instant vomit for me.
'Silmarillion: The series'? NO! Let's not destroy the real beauty of Tolkien's world. The film I would say was a pretty decent approach. I am particularly happy that they didn't have the heroes making stupid jokes just for Hollywood purposes. The fact that they used british actors is also a HUGE plus. Imagine Gandalf speaking in a New York accent! Pretty scary stuff...


----------



## dgoof911 (Feb 16, 2002)

My thoughts are:
First of all, it would probably not get a big audience. Second, to try to put a book, such as the Sil (which is more like a lecture, not saying it is bad, than a real time story) would be very hard indeed. Thrid, there are so many characters of importance, TV editors would most likly change or cut off most of the characters leaving anyone who watched it, starteing to read the book, confused. Personally, I don't think anyone is thinking of making the Silmarillion a movie or a series.


----------



## Hama (Feb 21, 2002)

I came to this site to begin a new thread on almost the exact same lines, and to my surprise found there already was one. I agree with those of you who are worried that such an endeavor would produce less than appropriate results. The Lord of the Rings showed that. The adaptation was terrible. And as someone said, the Sil has no dialogue, so it may be even worse. A small budget would make it result in something terribly cheesy. I say that to get something like this to work one needs the cooperation of the following individuals or organizations: Christopher Tolkien (if anyone has the right or skill to put a dialogue to the Sil, it is him. After all he did compile it from assorted scattered and randomly ordered notes by his father), John Howe (who's illustrations of events from the Sil are far superior to those of other artists in my opinion) and a big production company. I am sure that everyone who went to see LoTR would be interested in the Sil, and so there would be an audience. If the special effects were great and there was plenty of action and romance (and the Sil has no shortage of either) I am sure millions will tune in. But my primary worry is that it would end up like some second rate fantasy series like Hercules, Xena or Sinbad (all of which absolutely stink).


----------



## imladris (Feb 24, 2002)

It would be great, but people who didn't read the silmarillion would probably think it's boring.
I think it would be to hard to shoot and to expencive.


----------



## Beleg (May 17, 2003)

Perhaps, they can make a telefilm of one of the tales of Silmarillion, perhaps of the Narn?


----------



## Lantarion (May 18, 2003)

That would be more managable, but still extremely ambitious.
I think it would be impossible to properly portray, for example, the Narn i Hîn Húrin without combining every single great narrative mind, great Tolkien-scholar and fabulous director with millions upon millions of dollars. And even then it might not come out properly, because so much dialogue would have to be 'invented', and would very possibly stray from Tolkien's own notions.

I would discourage the idea; but as far as we're talking hypothetically, I think it would be easier as a television series than a single movie.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 24, 2003)

NO!The only aim of such project will be to earn more and more money for the producers.And we all know what commercialization does.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 16, 2003)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no. Do NOT try to put the whole Silmarillion into a television series or movie(s). Do it in PIECES. I would love to see the Lay of Luthien made into a television series, and Narn i Hin Hurin, and the tale of Earendil especially. You could even probably make a series regarding the Elvish Fall From Grace at the beginning of the First Age. But what type of television company, or television series, would be willing or able to subdivide the story like that?

Simple. ANIME!!!          

:runs away screaming as an angry mob gives chase:

EDIT: Now that I think about it, the "Fall From Grace" storyline could concievably be encapsulated in a couple of movies.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 17, 2003)

I think if they made story of Beren and Lúthien into a 2-hour film it could be done right; in that case they wouldn't have to cut out a lot as they did with LOTR, and the story can be understood if you've not read the Sil.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Jun 17, 2003)

> I admit that a lot of creative liberty would have to be taken with the material in order to fill in the dialogue



That right there is why I would completely dispise the idea. Nobody should try and write Tolkien. Look how bad some of the dialoge is in the LotR movies.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2003)

Ugh, yeah.. 


> _Originally posted by HelplessModAddi_
> I would love to see the Lay of Luthien made into a television series...


What is the Lay of Lúthien? 
Oh, wait do you mean the Lay of Leithian? You probably do. Sorry..


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 17, 2003)

Bah, the Sil on as a TV progrmme would be naff, a film with big budgets would be much better


----------



## TaranisCain (Jul 14, 2003)

If the Silmarillion were made into a TV series I would refuse to watch it. They could never stay true to the book and would add things that were never in it in the first place. The need for the ratings will overshadow accuracy and if they can't create something that will capture everyones attention, they won't do it at all. SAY NO TO THIS IDEA!!!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TaranisCain _
> *If the Silmarillion were made into a TV series I would refuse to watch it. They could never stay true to the book and would add things that were never in it in the first place. The need for the ratings will overshadow accuracy and if they can't create something that will capture everyones attention, they won't do it at all. SAY NO TO THIS IDEA!!! *


I agree completely. There's no way that The Sil would be made into a good television series. I think the only way to do it would be to choose some of the more complete and filled out stories (Turin Turambar etc, Beren and Luthien, etc.), and make each one into a seperate movie.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 14, 2003)

Too riskay. I say someone should try to make Silmarils and put them out on some black market deep in the heart of Venezuala. Then me and Thol will get rich and buy TTF out and force you all into hard internet labor.


...


Or a televised Silmarillion could work...But still to riskay


----------



## Eikaron Hiro (Jul 22, 2003)

Mmm-mmm, no way. I agree with the idea that parts of it could be done as a movie (The Narn i Hin Hurin, for one, and the Lay of Leithian for another), but the whole BOOK? NO WAY under the sun for that. There really is no way for it, even if there was unlimited budget, the most dedicated purists writing it, and the most skilled actors playing it. The material is simply too much for the senseless media. They couldn't do it.


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

this would be an amazing idea. like a nerdy mini-series.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Ainulindalë , Valaquenta & Quenta Silmarillion part/chapter 1-20,22-24 as a series.

Narn i chîn Hurín & Akallabêth as Movies. 
(because they can actually be taken out, of the Saga, as seperate stories)

The history of Beren and Lúthien (Quenta Silmarillion part 19) is a very important part of the whole Silmaril-Saga, and can not be separated from it.


But that's just my humble opinion....but I'm afraid, it'll never happen! :*(


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

Never say never!


----------



## adpirtle (Feb 8, 2011)

I think a series would at least have the virtue of being better than a film, or even 3 films. After all, its over a dozen different tales spanning many centuries and an ungodly large cast. However, I'd have to agree with the above posters who say it would probably be dreadful, and anyway C. Tolkien wouldn't allow it. 

Children of Hurin would make an awesome film on its own, I think (won't happen for same reason).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 10, 2011)

Well look at how detailed George R. R. Martin's Game of Thrones is and HBO's making a series out of it. The books are awesome and they have hundreds of characters just like Silmarillion does. So, I don't see why the wouldn't be able to do Silmarillion as well. 



ONE THING THOUGH!!!!!! :*mad: 
The Tolkien Estate or whoever has rights would ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO make the writers/directors/companies/whoever sign a contract that they wouldn't screw it up or make any HUGE changes or add any extra romances that didn't happen in the book. We don't need Luthien and Sauron having a fling somewhere in there, she's already have GOOD maia, she doesn't need a kid who's half BAD maia...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 11, 2011)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> We don't need Luthien and Sauron having a fling somewhere in there, she's already have GOOD maia, she doesn't need a kid who's half BAD maia...


 

Ahh, come on now... Could be a nice twist....:*D


Ohh, I just realize....Thats why Isildur, didn't destroy the One Ring...


----------



## Thorin (Feb 11, 2011)

As far as seeing something on screen, I would love to see the Fall of Gondolin as was portrayed in the earlier narrative found in Book of Lost Tales II than what was published in Silmarillion. In Sil there are only two pages on it, but in BoLT, there is a whole chapter to it. Tolkien changed many things (the amount of Balrogs that were there for one example) and the Sil cut is severely edited (and much less exciting).

I encourage everyone to read that narrative from BoLT II. An incredibly exciting and action packed narrative of 100 balrogs and many orcs and dragons descending on Gondolin and the high elves that fought them.

It is amazing!


----------



## Rendi (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe they could do a long film version of Beren and Luthien, see how well it is received, then consider doing a film for the Children of Hurin, maybe an other film for Tuor and the Fall of Gondolin. But I don't see how they can get away with telling the whole history laid out in the Silmarillion, except as a brief summary like they did in the beginning of the Fellowship of the Ring film.

BTW I agree with Thorin that some of the better material can be taken from Unfinished Tales and Book of Lost tales and stuff.


----------



## Rendi (Feb 15, 2011)

But then again, I would love to see a long, well-made Silmarillion, no matter how many films it would have to be broken up into or if it had to be a series or whatever. 

I'd like to see it as close to the Silmarillion as published as possible except where deeper details and dialogue can be drawn from other Tolkien drafts, such as his detailed "Coming or Tuor to Gondolin" and the whole "Children of Hurin" story.

But that would leave a lot to be narrated for the audience. I guess no one would put money into it and maybe the public wouldn't buy it up, I don't know, but I would LOVE it. 

In 1966 there was a film called "The Bible: In the Beginning". It only covers the Book of Genesis. You see the void and hear "In the beginning...." and watch the firmament form, the waters, volcanoes, mist, swirling seas, the animals, mist and so on. We don't even get to Adam for about 10 or 15 minutes. and it wasn't boring. The Bible is narrated the whole time - not every word, but enough to make sure the audience is clear on what's going on. You would think it would be too much but it wasn't. Like the Silmarillion, Genesis does not have a lot of dialogue. But that is part of it's magic.

I would like to see something similar with the Silmarillion, with the Music of the Ainur in the void, the forming or the world, the marring of it by Melkor, etc. Of course, it would have to be an incredible composition or else there's no point. 

I'd like to see the coming and wandering and sundering of the elves from a God's perspective, from far above as if we are Thorondir watching the great migrations. Let the decades and centuries pass, Let us see all of Belariand from above and see the specks migrating to the sea, but then let us see Thingol up close as he meets melian in the woods of Non Elmoth and let the years in which he was held spell bound pass in seconds under the everlasting twilight. Then let us see the elves brought to Valinor and so on and on. 

I'd sit through 2 hours of just the Battle of Unnumbered Tears if it was well made! But I understand that Hollywood wouldn't want to do that. 

I think it should have a sort of mist or mysterious style to it, a little like the cover for "The Children of Hurin" and the film "300" or the art of Alan Lee, to make it seem very ancient and fascinating. If I were producing/directing it, I'd film actors and landscapes and then in post-production, make it all seem dreamy like Alan Lee's art and etc. 

I think I saw some hints of this sort of mood and style in the beginning of Hellboy II with the races of elves and men. Can anyone else picture it?


----------

